# Firestick cratridges..?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried this new ML program...? Results...?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

aquaholic2 said:


> Has anyone tried this new ML program...? Results...?


I have seen them but do not believe they are legal in Ohio and that maybe true for other states also


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

ranger487 said:


> I have seen them but do not believe they are legal in Ohio and that maybe true for other states also


Why would they be illegal in a state?

I can see them being illegal to use during a particular time or season but not completely illegal


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Why would they be illegal in a state?
> 
> I can see them being illegal to use during a particular time or season but not completely illegal


Because some states require the charge to be loaded from the barrel. This is something new so probably being looked at by the states. Other than loaded the bullet from the barrel not much different than using a single shot shotgun. I know you can reload a shell faster than pushing a bullet in the barrel but when is not really a muzzleloader


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

ranger487 said:


> Because some states require the charge to be loaded from the barrel. This is something new so probably being looked at by the states. Other than loaded the bullet from the barrel not much different than using a single shot shotgun. I know you can reload a shell faster than pushing a bullet in the barrel but when is not really a muzzleloader



I understand that.

This is why i said what i said.

The only time you are required to use a muzzleloader is during the muzzleloader/primitive weapon season.

What would make it illegal for me to use my smoke pole during shotgun season loading it with the firestick ?
Just asking


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They are ohio legal. That being said I will not use them. Kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I understand that.
> 
> This is why i said what i said.
> 
> ...


OK I see what you are saying now and it's a legit question the only thing I can think of is what Ohio would classify a legal smoke as.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> They are ohio legal. That being said I will not use them. Kinda defeats the purpose


Did you ask them here's what I found just wanting to know myself is something has changed

(ZZZ) "_Muzzleloading rifle_" and "_muzzleloading_ shotgun" _means_ a primitive weapon that is shoots a projectile or projectiles loaded exclusively from the muzzle, and has a permanent breech plug or when said breech plug is removed renders the weapon inoperable, orand that is incapable of firing modern-day ammunition.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not really sure why you guys are debating the legal use of this for hunting in Ohio. The OP simple ask if anyone had tried them and how they worked. Really don't think he is looking for a debate on of you can legally hunt with it or not. Pretty sure he might just like to know how it works out and if it's accurate or not.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> They are ohio legal. That being said I will not use them. Kinda defeats the purpose


Lots of people like muzzleloaders during regular firearms season for the accuracy and range. Not just because they want to load from the other end.
The legality is relevant because the uncertainty will keep a lot of people from trying them. Can’t imagine there would be any real accuracy or reliability issues with them. Its obviously a niche market, it wouldn’t make sense to bring to market if they didn’t work well. Thats my guess at least.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My brother has 1 and loves it. I shoots really good (cutting holes at 100yrds). The best part is there is very little fouling and the clean up is alot less and much easier. As far as legality goes, as of right now they are legal and unless they make some changes to the law they should remain legal in Ohio


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ranger487 said:


> Did you ask them here's what I found just wanting to know myself is something has changed
> 
> (ZZZ) "_Muzzleloading rifle_" and "_muzzleloading_ shotgun" _means_ a primitive weapon that is shoots a projectile or projectiles loaded exclusively from the muzzle, and has a permanent breech plug or when said breech plug is removed renders the weapon inoperable, orand that is incapable of firing modern-day ammunition.


I forget where I seen it but I did see that they are legal in ohio. Where they get around that is it says the projectile has to be loaded through the muzzle, which it still is in this case. 



M.Magis said:


> Lots of people like muzzleloaders during regular firearms season for the accuracy and range. Not just because they want to load from the other end.
> The legality is relevant because the uncertainty will keep a lot of people from trying them. Can’t imagine there would be any real accuracy or reliability issues with them. Its obviously a niche market, it wouldn’t make sense to bring to market if they didn’t work well. Thats my guess at least.


Yup your right, and I'm one of those people that use a muzzleloader during shotgun season due to a little better accuracy. I still think if your going to use a muzzleloader it should be all or nothing. Hell I would be good with ohio going to a true primitive weapons season instead of just muzzleloader.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ranger487 said:


> Did you ask them here's what I found just wanting to know myself is something has changed
> 
> (ZZZ) "_Muzzleloading rifle_" and "_muzzleloading_ shotgun" _means_ a primitive weapon that is shoots a projectile or projectiles loaded exclusively from the muzzle, and has a permanent breech plug or when said breech plug is removed renders the weapon inoperable, orand that is incapable of firing modern-day ammunition.





DHower08 said:


> I forget where I seen it but I did see that they are legal in ohio. Where they get around that is it says the projectile has to be loaded through the muzzle, which it still is in this case.


Beat me to it! I noticed that wording as well. They only refer to the projectile being loaded from the muzzle, and say nothing about the propellant. Someone else said they have one and there is much less fouling and cleanup. Makes me wonder what propellant they are using in those cartridges. Maybe Blackhorn 209?


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like hodgsdon triple 8 powder and only can use in the traditions nitrofire


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

That read on the outdoor life website is interesting. Says they submerged the firestick in water for hours and still fired and lost no ballistics really. That’s a game changer for wet,damp, rainy hunting days.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for clearing things up guys was not trying to start a fuss


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Traditions muzzleloader is the only one to use the firestick's for a year!! Story in Guns & ammo Jan 21 issue.


----------

